# Dallas College police OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Dallas, Texas - On November 5, 2020, at approximately 6:30 p.m., Dallas College police officers were investigating a suspicious vehicle located in the 700 block of Elm Street. During the investigation, 25-year-old Reginald Alexander, Jr. was determined to have an outstanding warrant. Officers attempted to take Alexander into custody when he produced a handgun. There was an exchange of gunfire between the officers and Alexander. Alexander was struck and transported to an area hospital where he died from his injuries. A Dallas College officer was also struck and transported to an area hospital. He has been released.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

But I though campus cops never faced any real violence and didn’t need to carry guns?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Media scrutiny of shootings causes fear. Fear causes hesitation. Hesitation causes your worst fears to come true. Would have been nice to have domed him before he got a shot off....in an ideal world.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EU, I agree. Bad things can happen anywhere, from the small town to the big city to the college campus and out on the highways. We all need to be ready no matter where we work.

Hush, I agree about the hesitation thing. That's only gonna get worse as this whole "us against the police" thing picks up.
However, if we (the police) do a good job tactically before a potential shooting happens, then hopefully the shooting won't happen in the first place.

There were obvious tactical mistakes made here:
Allowing the suspect to get back in the car, especially since it was a "suspicious vehicle radio call; the one officer standing immediately next to the suspect at the open door; that same officer running the suspect for warrants right in front him where he can hear the return; the other officers constantly turning their backs on the suspect; no officer on the passenger side of the car so they can see what the suspect is doing from that perspective; going hands on with an armed suspect once they realized he was armed. The bald officer is lucky he wasn't hit by friendly fire.


----------

